
Evidence is growing that peopling of Americas began more than 20k years ago - CryptoPunk
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-02137-3
======
duxup
Do we know if humans spread out evenly when they move into a new area?

Could it be possible that the lack of evidence farther north was because it
was more sparsely populated or there wasn't a consistent population?

